

Ask HN: Do you have to pay for the iPhone SDK for each developer? - andrewljohnson

Is there a link to how I can get the 3.0 SDK without having to pay a second time? I'm joining another guy at my company on a project.
======
MaysonL
The iPhone 3.0 SDK is available for free from Apple's Developer Connection. I
just downloaded it this afternoon.

~~~
weaksauce
It's free if you don't want to put the program on an iPhone. Good place to
start though. If you have one person with the paid SDK you can send your code
to them and have them compile and submit it to the app store without having to
pay a second time.

------
ujjwalg
on the same lines does anyone that how it is possible for a developer to be
able to do everything from downloading the development kit to creating
provisioning profiles and certificates, binary and uploading it without being
able to access the contracts/sales/finance report?

~~~
weaksauce
You might be able to do it if you have the corporate version of the developer
license. I don't know for sure though.

